# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wahania TSH..

## Pac1etka

Dzień dobry

jestem po leczeniu radiojodem 10.2014r. Choroba G-B, lat 30. Objętość tarczycy USG 4ml.
Od stycznia 2015 miałam włączony Letrox - dobieranie dawki. 
4 tygodnie temu przy dawce Letrox 125: TSH 0,12 - zmniejszono dawkę na 100
2 tygodnie temu przy dawce Letrox 100: TSH 0,50 (norma)
dziś przy dawce Letrox 100: TSH: 0,25

Proszę o informacje - o czym świadczy takie wahanie? Czy znów muszę iść do lekarza by mi zmniejszył dawkę?
Czy może wraca mi nadczynność tarczycy?

Pozdrawiam

----------

